# Missing Chessie



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Not sure how, but my Chessie got out of the back yard sometime this morning. 2 other dogs still in the fence, gate not open. Stolen? 10 month old female, camo collar with rabies tag from Stockman's on it. She has 2 small scars on her face, battle wounds from a pheasant. Answers to the name of Tikka. North Fargo, Roosevelt School area. Reward offered if found. Please call Dave at 701-367-8363 leave message if no answer. Thanks.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

That stinks. Good luck.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Still searching. Anybody with any info please call 701-367-8363 Family misses our friend.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

My first dogs were chessies, so I have a huge soft spot for all of them. Probably the best natural hunters of any breed. Best of luck.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

faithsdave said:


> Still searching. Anybody with any info please call 701-367-8363 Family misses our friend.


Dave did you ever find your dog?

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Ryan, I did find her, but she had been killed by someone.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that she got hit.


----------

